# Northstar Mountain Village Resort, Kimberley, BC



## dag2 (Mar 22, 2013)

Can anyone offer any comments on their stay at this resort?


----------



## eal (Mar 23, 2013)

I haven't stayed there but I did a tour a couple of years ago - the units were beautiful - huge and well-appointed. I have friends with seasons passes to the ski hill (one is a volunteer ski patrol) and they love the runs and the wide open spaces.


----------

